# Big Jump In Soc. Sec. Payments?



## fmdog44 (Jul 14, 2021)

Social Security checks may see biggest hike in four decades (msn.com)


----------



## Kadee (Jul 14, 2021)

The last time we got a raise was in March the amount was $1.50 each a week 
I’m in Australia let’s hope we get a decent raise one day


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 14, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Social Security checks may see biggest hike in four decades (msn.com)



So Medicare will go up to match it, as usual?


----------



## chic (Jul 14, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> So Medicare will go up to match it, as usual?


And all of our bills as well. As soon as people are known to get an increase major corporations find a way to steal it all and put it in their pockets and people end up as badly off as before.


----------



## Chet (Jul 14, 2021)

I guess there is a plus side to inflation after all.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 14, 2021)

The way inflation is creeping up, any increase in SS benefits, next year, will probably buy little more than a loaf of bread and a dozen eggs.  News reports indicate that inflation for 2001 will be above 5%....the government will probably translate that into about 2% for SS.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 14, 2021)

If they raise Medicare it’s usually a wash anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2021)

I'll take whatever they give us and be thankful for it.

It wasn't that long ago when our old age was 100% self-funded.  Imagine what it would be like if we ever had to return to those days.






In this Oct. 4, 1950 photo, Ida May Fuller, 76, displays a Social Security check for $41.30 that she received at her home in Ludlow Vt. On Jan. 31, 1940, Fuller received the country's first Social Security check for $22.54. By the time she died in 1975 at age 100, she had received nearly $23,000 in benefits.

AES—AP


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jul 14, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll take whatever they give us and be thankful for it.


You and me both!


----------



## Colleen (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm just grateful we don't need it to live on.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 14, 2021)

So many happy and positive responses.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 14, 2021)

Mine is usually a wash.  Last year I actually got an extra $4.00.  I was excited!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jul 15, 2021)

Yay!!!!  It will be thankfully welcome!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2021)

It will be a very pleasant surprise if the COLA actually is 6.1% as predicted.  It would be even nicer if Medicare doesn't once again eat it all up with their annual increase.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll take whatever they give us and be thankful for it.
> 
> It wasn't that long ago when our old age was 100% self-funded.  Imagine what it would be like if we ever had to return to those days.
> 
> ...


Can't speak for everyone but I'd be much better off if they had let me keep my  SS contributions and my employer's contributions and invest them myself.  But I  realize many people wouldn't do that and for them SS is a Godsend  so I'm OK with it


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 17, 2021)

Not a big enough jump with the price of gasoline going up every week.
Wait until the price of diesel is almost double the cost of gasoline. That's coming soon, mark my words. 
Guess who is going to pay for the increase of fuel for the big rigs delivering the goods? *YOU!!!*


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 18, 2021)

I agree with all of you, it won't be enough to pay for the rising prices of everything.  It won't be a gain for us in the end.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The way inflation is creeping up, any increase in SS benefits, next year, will probably buy little more than a loaf of bread and a dozen eggs.  News reports indicate that inflation for 2001 will be above 5%....the government will probably translate that into about 2% for SS.


Think it will be higher...at least over 5%:
https://www.thinkadvisor.com/2021/07/13/social-security-cola-estimate-for-2022-raised-to-6-1/


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2021)

Anyone who has to live exclusively on social security has my sympathy.  I don't think it was ever meant to provide anything more than a minimal safety net, and for some it probably doesn't do that.  

I was never a big supporter of social security, but now that I am moving from the paying for it to hopefully getting something out of it place in life I want it to pay as much as possible.  A 6% "raise" ain't much, but its something...


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 20, 2021)

The average price to rent a two bedroom apt is now $1,700/mo


----------



## Colleen (Jul 20, 2021)

It will still fall short of making any difference in the COL....especially groceries.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 20, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The average price to rent a two bedroom apt is now $1,700/mo


That is incredible...  I don't think it is here, but I know rents are up.  Is this a national average?  A lot of retired people live in apartments.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 20, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> That is incredible...  I don't think it is here, but I know rents are up.  Is this a national average?  A lot of retired people live in apartments.


I don't know if there's really such a thing as a "national average". Different areas of the country and even different areas of each state have rental costs that can differ widely. I know we see that here in Jersey.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 20, 2021)

$1,700/mo is the average in our university section.

I would be more interested in the median rent.  The median rent in my area is about $850/mo.

The statistic that concerns me the most is approx. half of the people in my area rent and half own.  The drop in home ownership wouldn’t concern me if I believed that the renters were saving and investing the money that could be going into a home.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 20, 2021)

In our area of Florida,  the average apartment rent is $1,357, a 22% increase compared to the previous year.   And fixing to go even higher.  I've been blessed that the wife is a stock market genius, or I'd be living under a bridge somewhere these days.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 20, 2021)

During WWII we had price control on products.  Not a bad idea for today.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 21, 2021)

By the time the high school kid pays his FICA, state & federal taxes, health insurance, 401K contribution, etc... he will be in about the same situation as his grandfather on Social Security.

Of course, the kid may be living in Gramp's basement.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 12, 2021)

I think of "a big jump" and Social Security as being mutually exclusive.  Social security payments are based on "the cost of living for an urban clerical worker".  Food and energy are excluded.

It should be indexed to congressional salaries.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 12, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Social Security checks may see biggest hike in four decades (msn.com)




from link:  "one advocacy group for senior citizens projecting a 6.1% increase to benefits due to surging inflation"


I say, LONG overdue!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm just waiting....waiting for Medicare to announce how much of an increase we'll be hit with. I'm wouldn't be surprised if it's at least half of that 6.1 - 6.2% increase.


----------

